# Meet Gauge my Blue Tongue Skink! PIC HEAVY



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I love my rattie boys, but I also love showing off this pretty girl. I've adored reptiles growing up, and thought blue tongues were pretty awesome; so I finally had the opportunity last summer to get one after busting my butt and saving my money. Long story short: hours of research, cage assembly, talking to breeders, a road trip, and a pretty penny later, I ended up getting a baby Northern Blue Tongue Skink I named Gauge from a breeder in Nebraska. She's my plucky princess in a house of boys ;D (click on the photos for larger size).







View attachment 6704
View attachment 6705
View attachment 6706
View attachment 6707
View attachment 6708
View attachment 6709


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

She's beautiful! Does she get along with your beardie? If so, that's so cute.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't see that everyday, heh heh 

She's nice


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Raturday said:


> She's beautiful! Does she get along with your beardie? If so, that's so cute.


Thank you so much for the compliments guys! That Beardie boy actually belongs to a friend of mine, and they like to snuggle . I've been told that Blue Tongues can be aggressive towards smaller animals/other reptiles (including other skinks) - but she has yet to show any inclination toward aggression. I've exposed her to a variety of animals (rattie boys too!) since she was a baby so either that worked or she is just very mellow.


----------

